
Show HN: Braid – Project management built into Gmail - sachinag
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/braid/hefhmdpdiemkipkgibpfdikphjibhpok
======
sachinag
Sooo, after Microsoft came out with their project management thing inside 365,
I decided to rush some stuff and post what I've been working on for the past
six months or so.

Couple of things:

* we went with a news feed format instead of checklists or Kanban boards. I'd love your thoughts on how well this works.

* we're really trying to leverage Gmail in ways that are helpful. For example, you may send an email to a client, then forward that email to your boss and the rest of the team right after. Instead of doing that, you can just log the email to the project as you're sending it. Then your boss (and everyone on the project team) is in the loop without unnecessary BCCs or forwards.

Would love your thoughts and bug reports. :)

------
ALee
Very cool! Can you talk a little bit more about the stack? Did you guys use
the stuff from Streak?

~~~
sachinag
So the stack - we're using Node on MySQL, hosted on AWS instead of GCP. This
is funny given that our first product is a Chrome Extension, but our initial
product was an iOS app. But based on customer feedback, we pivoted to doing
the Chrome Extension first.

We ended up just doing it all in house instead of using the Streak stuff. It
helped us prototype faster. Maybe we'll switch in the future!

~~~
alooPotato
Founder of Streak here - by the "streak stuff" I'm assuming you mean the
www.inboxsdk.com. We'd love feedback on how we could have been your first
choice for building in gmail. If it was slow to get started or prototype, we'd
really learn a lot from your feedback.

~~~
sachinag
Sure - can you shoot me an email? sachin [a] braidtogether.com

